# Hight of a fence



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi I was wondering what the recommeded hight for a fence is? I would like to construct a new fence in summer and I was wondering because my horse currently lives in a pasture with a four foot high electric fence. He jumped over it a few days ago because we had lots of snow and the first wire was 3 feet from the ground. He never got out before that and he dosnt test the fence. He will mature to be about 15 hands. What hight would you recommend for him? He's an american paint horse. I was also wondering how deep the posts should be set into the ground? we have rich black farming soil where we live.
PS I know ive asked this question before- but I would like fence measurments in feet.
Thank you


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

What kinda fence and posts?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Phly said:


> What kinda fence and posts?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 I would like to put up 4-5" posts and nylon or horsecote fencing together with electric.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

I tend to over build. Ex. My hitching rail posts are 5'ish deep and hardwood 4x6's (actual 4x6") I set wood posts 2' deep. For fence, 4' for gates. We run our fences 4' high and have had horses 16hh and over. none have walked out. But in my opinion, fences are just a suggestion to horses. If they want out, or over, or through chances are they will.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Since he has already proven himself willing to jump out, I wouldn't go any shorter than 5 feet.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

smrobs said:


> Since he has already proven himself willing to jump out, I wouldn't go any shorter than 5 feet.


Please let's not make this an argument. But, if a horse jumps a 4' it'll try 5' and I don't want a loose horse anymore then the next guy. But all a 5' fence is gonna do is get caught up and cause more injury potentially. I've only seen domesticated horses go through or over fences for a few reasons. Fighting in the herd, lack of food, and sheer bordome of a small area. I understand there are exceptions.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RockyTrails (Jan 28, 2013)

Actually in Snow country I would have to agree with the 5' fence or 4' if you will run a snow blower to clear the drifts away from fence so horses do not think the fence has shrunk when they are covered with drifts.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Phly said:


> Please let's not make this an argument. But, if a horse jumps a 4' it'll try 5' and I don't want a loose horse anymore then the next guy. But all a 5' fence is gonna do is get caught up and cause more injury potentially. I've only seen domesticated horses go through or over fences for a few reasons. Fighting in the herd, lack of food, and sheer bordome of a small area. I understand there are exceptions.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 He NEVER tried jumping over a four foot fence, it was just because the snow "shrunk" the fence to three feet, _and_ he was hungry because he had finished his hay(by that, I dont mean that i am starving him:lol:He's a good weight). he hasnt jumped out anymore, in fact, he's petrified of wire-even non electrical!:-| Dont know why, but he's always been like that.
His pasture is two acres so lots of room for him to exercise so that's not a problem.
Phly, You mean that you can sink fence posts only 2 feet? I thought you need to sink them about 2.5-3 feet? 
The fence im want to make is going to be 4.5 - 5 feet high, is that enough?


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

my fences are 5 - 6 ' .


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Yes we use 6' poles and put them 2' deep for fence. But gates are 4' deep
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Phly said:


> Yes we use 6' poles and put them 2' deep for fence. But gates are 4' deep
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Do the posts hold? what kind of fence do you have? and what kind of soil do you have? The tractor supply in our area has 7ft wood posts. so if i sunk them two feet into the ground, the fence would be 5 ft tall-but would they hold in our kind of soil? we dont have any rocks in the soil where we live.
Thanks


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

We have mostly sand. Some clay but our fences are in sand. We have high tensile fencing. Half five wire and half two wire. We added more pasture. I prefer the two wire myself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Phly said:


> We have mostly sand. Some clay but our fences are in sand. We have high tensile fencing. Half five wire and half two wire. We added more pasture. I prefer the two wire myself.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Ok normal soil should hold fence posts better than sand, right?
how far apart should the fence posts should be for nylon fencing?
thanks


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

I just remembered, we have very harsh winters up here so would 2ft really be enough?


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Sand sucks for holding anything lol. But it's worked for us and a lot of other people around here. Also, think about a metal t-post, most are only 2-3' in. That lil t-post holds fence just fine and wood posts have a larger load bearing area. As far as cold, idk, it gets to the -teens here and I can't say I've ever heard of it affecting the fences. I'm not an all knowing source or should I be your sole guide, I'm just sharing my experience.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

horsecrazygirl13 said:


> He NEVER tried jumping over a four foot fence, it was just because the snow "shrunk" the fence to three feet, _and_ he was hungry because he had finished his hay(by that, I dont mean that i am starving him:lol:He's a good weight). he hasnt jumped out anymore, in fact, he's petrified of wire-even non electrical!:-| Dont know why, but he's always been like that.


Your answer may be as simple as making sure he has enough hay. There is an old saying that 95% of fencing is keeping food available, and horses that really want to get out will break through almost anything.

BTW, we use a single strand of electrified polyrope at 3' that easily sags to 2' when covered with ice and never had a horse go over it.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Thank you, Phly. I just found out that our current fence posts are two feet into the ground and that fence was installed three-four years ago and it still holds up good-it's just not high enough. I guess i'll go with 2 ft deep, thank you so much i've been worrying about this for days!
PaintHorseMares, I will make sure he has enough hay but i just dont feel right about having such a low fence-I'd be heartbroken if he jumped out again and got injured by a car or caused a fatal accident.:-(


----------

